# Cheap Private ultrasound in Glasgow



## Alesiya (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello

Does anyone know any good private GP/doctor who can do foliclle/lining scans for reasonable price?

I found couple of clinics, they charge £115(GCRM) and £99(babybond) and one private GP for £95
But I want to know if there are any doctors who may be having  their own clinic or do scans at home with portable scanner for a cheaper price.
I will be greatfull if anyone can give me contacts.
I need to do scans every cycle and it comes very costly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alesiya (Sep 11, 2011)

Also need help with private labs for blood tests(HCG, progesterone/E2)


----------

